# non pas



## VivaMexico

Buenas noches (días en Francia)! 

Los molesto con la siguiente duda, pues no entiendo buen el final de una frase, siendo el contexto un libro acerca de la Teoría General de la Dictadura, en su capítulo del TOTALITARISMO:

_"L'homme est une creature de Dieu. L'Etat est une creation de l'homme. C'est pourquoi l'Etat existe pour l'homme, et non pas l'homme pour l'Etat"

_Yo traduzco:

El hombre es una criatura de Dios. El Estado es una creación del hombre. *Por ello* el Estado existe para el hombre, *y no para el hombre por el Estado*. 

Es correcto? Lo dudo mucho.

Agradezco de antemano la atención que se sirven prestar a la presente.


----------



## FranParis

*Eso és porqué* el Estado existe para el hombre, *y no, *el hombre *para* el Estado.


----------



## VivaMexico

Muchas gracias FranParis, recibe un saludo.

V.M.


----------



## Gévy

Hola VivaMéxico,

Non pas = no (cuando opones dos teorías omitiendo repetir el verbo)

El hombre es una criatura de Dios. El Estado es una creación del hombre.  Por eso, el Estado existe para el hombre y no el hombre para el Estado.

La segunda frase resultaría más clara de esta otra forma:

Por eso, no es el hombre quien existe para el Estado, sino el Estado el que existe para el hombre.

Pero espera a ver qué nos proponen los demás, porque este "existe para" no me gusta demasiado y seguro que hay una manera más elegante de decirlo.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## VivaMexico

Gévy:  Muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia de contestar mi duda. Sólo quiero aclarar que no estoy traduciendo, sino leyendo. 

El autor no pone la traducción entre paréntesis ni al pie de página,  y espera que hablemos francés. Yo se que era una frase bastante simple, pero no hablo NADA de francés, aunque ahora que me explicas el non pas me haces la vida más simple, pues no dudo que haya más frases en este idioma en las páginas subsiguientes. 

Recibe de nueva cuenta mi agradecimiento.

V.M.


----------



## CABEZOTA

FranParis said:


> *Eso és porqué* el Estado existe para el hombre, *y no, *el hombre *para* el Estado.



Je pense que dans ce contexte il faut écrire en deux mots "eso es _*por qué*_ el Estado existe para el hombre..." (interrogative indirecte).

Nadie conoce *el porqué* de su actitud.

Se enfadò _*por que*_ no yo no fuera a su cumpleaños (= de que)

Se enfadò _*porque *_no fui a su cumpleaños.

_*Por qué*_ se enfadò ?

Je suis d'accord avec Gévy, la deuxième phrase est plus claire car on peut très bien interpréter  la première comme "exister aux yeux de quelqu'un" :

Para mì ya no existes, vete, no quiero verte màs!

Pour l'Etat, l'Homme n'existe pas, il est sans importance, il n'a pas de valeur.

La phrase de Gévy lève l'ambiguité : Si l'Etat existe, c'est pour servir l'Homme et pas le contraire. C'est à l'Etat de servir l'Homme et non à l'Homme de servir l'Etat.


----------



## Gévy

Pobre, pues entonces te esperamos por aquí para resolverte más dudas cuando te vuelvan a servir más frases en francés. Ji, ji, ji...

La frase que nos has propuesto está construida como la de este refrán:

"Il faut manger pour vivre et non pas vivre pour manger": hay que comer para vivir, y no vivir para comer.

Suerte pues para el resto de tu lectura.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

J'ai trouvé cette phrase mais je crois qu'il y a quelque erreur:
_*la clarté que l'on peut trouver en eux *ne* provient *non pas* de leur maîtrise de la langue mais de la pauvreté de leurs pensées_.

Qualqu'un m'a dit que la négation ne peut pas être composée avec trois éléments. Alors, _ne provient non pas_ est -il correct ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> J'ai trouvé cette phrase mais je crois qu'il y a quelque erreur:
> _*la clarté que l'on peut trouver en eux *ne *provient *non pas* de leur maîtrise de la langue mais de la pauvreté de leurs pensées_.
> 
> Qualqu'un m'a dit que la négation ne peut pas être composée avec trois éléments. Alors, _ne provient non pas_ est -il correct ?


 
Le premier *ne* est en trop.

(¡y felicidades por esos 1000!)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Ya entendí. Entonces:
_*ne* provient _*pas *= no proviene 
_provient *non pas* _= proviene no de su maestría pero....

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## olives

Buenas,

Me acuerdo de haber leído una manera "particular" de decir "non pas parce que (...)" en español pero no recuerdo qué era. ¿Alguien para refrescarme la memoría? Se trata más o menos de utilizar "no porque" pero de otra manera, quizás con un infinitivo. Al menos, busco una manera de decirlo de manera más fluida y natural.

*Contexto:* 
Idea a traducir: Il y a toujours la possibilité de trouver un moment de libre mais cela sera difficile *non pas parce que* je n'ai pas de temps libre *mais parce que* tu seras occupée.
Traducción: "Existe sin embargo la posibilidad de encontrar un hueco pero claro eso será difícil, no porque no me da tiempo sino que estarás ocupada."

Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- no que + subjontif ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

... no porque no *tenga *tiempo sino porque estarás ocupada

En otras frases = no por no tener...; aquí no vale por el cambio de sujetos y la ambigüedad posible


----------



## chiche

En un texto en francés me encuentro con la siguiente frase: 

"Non pas qu'une vague de collectivisation se prépare"

Alguna idea que me ayuda a saber por donde tirar?

Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- No es que una ola...
- Tampoco se trata de una ola en preparación

Haría falta la frase anterior ya que esta parece ser una denegación o atenuación de lo que se dijo previamente.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra:

- No es que se esté preparando una ola de colectivización.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Hola, amigas y amigos.

Me encontré con una duda inesperada ya que conozco bien (hasta hoy al menos) el uso de _non pas_ y creo que habitualmente no me generaría ninguna dificultad. Pero esta vez se ve que estamos fuera de lo habitual...

Magali Bessone, en su lectura/comentario de la teoría construccionista de Ian Hacking, nos recuerda que el argumento construccionista se desarrolla de acuerdo con tres tesis/grados de compromiso que se basan en una _precondición _acerca del objeto, idea o categoría interactiva X cuyo carácter construido se trataría de demostrar. La forma general en que se presenta dicha precondición es: "En el estado actual de cosas, se da por sentado X; X aparece como inevitable". Lo que Bessone señala es que esta precondición no refiere directamente a X sino que condiciona, en términos generales, al método del construccionismo social. No se aplica en forma directa a objetos sino a ideas/interpretaciones; y se trataría, entonces, de enunciar que eso "dado", el estado social en que nos hallamos, la X, no es inevitable sino un resultado contingente de acontecimientos. Sin embargo, la idea, discurso o representación acerca de eso "dado" se nos muestra como ineludible. El construccionismo social plantea que esa idea/representación es construida, al igual que el objeto.

Hacking estudia esa precondición con respecto a la raza, y la formulación sería: "En el estado actual de cosas, la pertenencia de alguien a una raza es un elemento esencial de su ser". Esta posición esencialista "fuerte" no es algo del pasado sino que está bien presente en nuestros tiempos. Y aquí viene el texto problemático:

"On peut entendre une résurgence de ce type de tendance essentialiste, ou inévitable au sens fort, dans les discours qui expriment une réticence à considérer que le race a, et n'a que, le même type de réalité que l'argent (*et non pas le quark*). Il est essentiel de parvenir à saisir que l'argent est réel. et construit, _exactement comme _la race" (_Sans distinction de race?_, Vrin, 2013, p. 96).

Al principio, yo había traducido: ""...en los discursos que expresan una reticencia a considerar que la raza tiene, y sólo tiene, el mismo tipo de realidad que el dinero (y no *que* el quark)". Sin embargo, por más que me suene mejor así, me pregunto si no debería decir: "...(*y no* el quark)".

¿Cómo les parece más exacta la traducción a ustedes? (He visto otras alternativas, como *por contraposición a*, que podrían eliminar toda ambigüedad, pero sigo en la duda...).

Gracias desde ya,

León

*NOTA*: La intención de la autora es mostrar, a diferencia de los materialistas estrictos, que hay objetos sociales -difícilmente expresables en términos de cuerpos y movimientos- que son _reales_, tales como el dinero, precisamente, o un partido de fútbol; y, por lo tanto, defender una ontología en la que haya clases o géneros no físicos reales así como hechos sociales/biológicos que no sean reducibles a hechos físicos. La referencia al dinero, por otra parte, está clara en un ejemplo que da la autora: el alquiler que hay que pagar mensualmente es objetivo, pero requiere la existencia de prácticas humanas para existir; o sea que es ontológicamente subjetivo, ya que sin esos acuerdos humanos no existiría, pero epistemológicamente objetivo, ya que una vez establecidas y aceptadas las convenciones hay hechos rigurosamente objetivos, como lo que debo pagar este mes, que no dependen de mis creencias.


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo lo traduciría como "(no como el quark)", aunque no acabo de entender a qué se refiere con el quark. ¿Al lácteo alemán? ¿A una partícula subatómica?
El contexto y la tesis de la autora están más que claros, pero esto me resulta algo chocante. Igual  en la traducción convendría usar otra palabra como ejemplo de lo que no tiene tiene el mismo tipo de realidad que la raza y el dinero, según a qué se refiera.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchas gracias, se refiere a la partícula subatómica. No puedo cambiar la palabra, ya que antes y después se menciona a los quarks (y también son mencionados por los autores de los cuales se ocupa Bessone).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Sin embargo, por más que me suene mejor así, me pregunto si no debería decir: "...(*y no* el quark)".


Esto es lo que he entendido yo.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchas gracias


----------

